# Anything good at Butler Gulch yet?????



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*good*

Fair to good back there. 3 strong systems have left a solid base. 1st was about 3 weeks ago, 2nd was a bug dump 2 weekends ago, and then of coure the most recent deluge last week. The heavy wet snow from the most rescent storm may have had the opportunity to set up nicely due to the recent warm temps, but I didn't go this weekend so I can't say for sure. 
Making turns 2 & 3 weekends ago back there so it's likely to be not so bad right now. Be careful around treeline though. That early season snow was light and it stayed cold and windy up there making for some weak pockets underneath.


----------

